# Learning to drive whilst pregnant



## Laura--x

How many of you was/are learning to drive whilst pregnant?

I started my lessons 2 weeks ago, ive now had 2 lessons, and having one hour lesson week untill i pass.

I was speaking to my instructor on the first lesson, and he said it was impossible for me to pass before the baby is here, because during the test you will have to do an emergency stop, and they don't like you doing this when pregnant.

I was a bit gutted because i was really hoping to get it done and dusted before baby came, so i know we've got transport, especially because i may have to have a cesearan, it will be quite a while after till i can get back on the road.

Did anyone actually pass whilst pregnant? I proberly won't even be ready for my test when still being pregnant knowing me :rofl:.


----------



## PeanutBean

There's a girl in my aquanatal who learnt and passed during pregnancy (she's still pregnant) so it must be possible. I wouldn't have thought the emergency stop was a problem provided your seatbelt is fitted correctly. God knows with some of the drivers and road-senseless kids round here I've done many hard stops during my pregnancy with no problems!


----------



## csmummu

Hi honey.

I dont think you will pass before you have had baby purly because i had a friend who had to stop driving because her bump got in the way she had passed her test but just couldnt drive.

I am learning at the moment and have had 20 lessions at 1 hour a week and im a good driver just not Quite ready... and im about to put into my test but i have a 6 week wait for xmas... 

You may be a natural driver you never know. Have you taken your theory test? i put mine off for a while so i was held back a little. Perhaps get ready for when you have the baby then when your c-section has healed take the test then :) 

Good luck honey!


----------



## charveyron

I learnt to drive while I was pregnant, i had my first test when I was 8 months and failed and had my second when my babies were about 3 months and passed!! Never say never!! Good luck with the lessons!! xx


----------



## Laura--x

No hun :)

Going to book it at christmas i think :) definately getting that done before the baby comes !

he is saying im natural so hopefully i carry on going well :) just find my pregnancy brain gets in the way i forget silly stuff! or maybe thats justbecause i have only had 2 lessons haha x


----------



## charveyron

You'll soon pick it all up, I remember when I first stated learning to drive my sister said to me "once you start driving you'll be able to do it without thinking!" i thought 'NEVER, there's so ,much to remember!' but its true!! You'll get there and you'll be driving your LO around al over the place!!!! x


----------



## Laura--x

I hope so !
I do find it quite easy when i get going.
The hardest problem for me is the co-ordination with my feet, pushing lightly on the gas i forget to bring me foot all the way off the clutch because my foot is on the gas, and if i push harder on the gas, i tend to push on the clutch too LOL

Thats the only thing im struggling with tbh ! he says other than that im a natural x


----------



## PeanutBean

On the bump size thing, that will just depend on your size. I have no problems behind the wheel and I'm 37 weeks.


----------



## elm

Have you got a bump belt? I got one from Mothercare - they just make sure that your seat belt is across your lap and not on your bump so that if you do have to stop suddenly your bump doesn't get the seat belt digging into it. Think you should be able to wear your seat belt like that anyway but I've found it works really well.

Good luck with your driving lessons - hope you do pass (I had to have thousands!!! passed second time though)

:) x


----------



## Laura1984

Hi hun,

I started my lessons at about 30 weeks and passed at 28 weeks fortunately or unfortunately however you might look at it my oh was made redundant which enabled me to to learn to drive and quickly i had between 1 and 3 2 hour lessons per week and passed 1st time. I failed my theory one monday passed it the next monday and passed my actual test on the friday in a different city that i had never driven in before. I was absolutely adamant I was gong to pass before Ruby was born and nothing was going to stop me lol! With regard to being to be to fit behind the wheel I managed and drove myself to hospital the day before my waters went when i thought they'd gone and I was 40+3 my waters went, my only problem was accidently putting the steering lock on with my bump whilst getting in and out of the car :rofl:
as for the emergency stop i was never shown this during my lessons but was explained how to do it, however on my test the examiner said you will have to do 40 mins driving, 2 reverse manouvres and traffic depending an emergency stop...... are you happy with this and I pointed at my bump and said I am if your are quite cockily and he never asked me to do it :rofl:
good luck hun, i know how you feel put everything you've got into it and if you want it you will get it. when me and Rubez drive around now I feel like the proudest person in the world I made a perfect little princess and I am clever enough to drive us where ever we wanna go :) xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

I was intending to do an intensive course to get my license before bubs arrives in March. There just always seems to be something in the way. I'm up and down about it now, not because of the pregnancy as such, other issues.

Good luck with it


----------

